

Show HN: Purzue – Résumés redefined - bearlikelion
http://purzue.com/?utm_campaign=hn

======
smhx
I dont mean to hijack the post, but I recently found LinkedIn's resume
generator

[http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/](http://resume.linkedinlabs.com/)

and I love it. Would Purzue have a plugin to import your LinkedIn profile or
Github profile for example?

~~~
bearlikelion
We fully support LinkedIN imports, when you create your resume you have the
option of starting from scratch, or importing a LinkedIN Profile. We are
planning on implementing Facebook and Github as well.

------
samcrawford
That is a big page, it took almost 10 seconds to fetch on my ~30Mbps
connection. Total size is 4.7MB, with one image at 3MB (!), and a single
javascript file at 1.2MB.

~~~
bearlikelion
You're totally right! I'm compressing the homepage images now to try and
reduce the page size, and I'll take a deeper look into cleaning up some of the
unused CSS and JS

